# Should Rolls pursue this craigslist set? You decide!



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Vote now! It's 1:30pm here on the SF peninsula. I see this vague CL listing:*race tracks (oakland piedmont / montclair)*

Date: 2011-08-27, 7:50AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] 

Free race car set - missing controls. I have the original AFX Championship Raceway set. I no longer works b/c the controls are missing but I hate to put this in the trash if someone can make ue out of the track and cars. 



it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial
​It's up to you! Just respond with a YES or NO to this thread. If in one hour the yes votes outnumber the no votes by 5 or more, then I contact the seller, and if all goes well, I jump in the minivan and head out across the SF Bay to the Piedmont section of Oakland and try to bring this home. 

Photos here within 24 hrs if I succeed!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I sent this out to the seller, to save time if the yes votes win the poll:
*
*Hi!

Pls don't trash your old AFX set. Thanks for posting it on craigslist. My boys are getting into slot car racing. I'd love to pick it up and fix it up if it's still available.

Thanks!​


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I used to live in Piedmont. Get the set/cars, to hell with the poll. Dave (you can tell how I voted).


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*The votes are in! It's a go.*

Ok, slot heads... 

The votes are in! It's a go. We're waiting on a response from the seller to the email I sent. I'll post back in ten mins with an update either way. Better get my toll money and check the gas in the old minivan! Weather's nice today for a drive!!

Rolls


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Seller responds...*

*Subject:* RE: Old AFX set - Pls don't trash it!


Its available (I had it on the front porch for a while waiting for a flake.) It is missing the controls but you may be able to find some, otherwise all the parts are there.

Can you pick it up today?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

It's like an incredibly cheesy and low-rent version of Chasing Classic Cars with Wayne Carini...

Except with out a famous host, tv crew, sponsors and mustache.

And we're chasing classic slot cars, not classic 1:1 cars.

Oh, and they're more or less free, not several million dollars.

But other than those minor issues... pretty much identical!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Rolls said:


> It's like an incredibly cheesy and low-rent version of Chasing Classic Cars with Wayne Carini...
> 
> Except with out a famous host, tv crew, sponsors and mustache.
> 
> ...




Probably a waste of gas and time; but it's OK ....I have a mustache.

Now make with some pix!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Heading out to Piedmont... 

Weather forecast from the deck is superb:










old and tired Sienna is pressed into service yet again. Fastrak in hand, ready for the toll at the Bay Bridge...










Let's see what this trip nets... 
:wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*We have pickup. Houston, we have set pickup.*

On Sep 3 2011, at 5:20 Seller wrote: 

Happy it found a home.

Sent from iPhone 


On Sep 3, 2011, at 4:54 PM, Rolls wrote:

A few minutes late, but I just arrived and picked it up. Thanks very much!

Sent from my iPhone​


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*What's inside?*

Track is in great condition!




Plenty of cool signs and accessory pieces...




Controllers are missing, but something else is too - CARS!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*But wait!*

Stuck to the lower of the two pieces of banked curve, and very well hidden:





Photos don't show it at all, but this thing is immaculate. Not a sign of use anywhere on the body, not even rubber dust underneath, and glossy as new. Not my favorite body, but amazing! 







Needs a guide pin. Big whoop. Underside of body is surgically clean.



Only one car, but it's a beaut. Woulda been worth it anyway for the nice drive. 

And while Oakland has a deserved reputation as a rough town, this Piedmont neighborhood (and entire area) was absolutely beautiful! I mean "stop and look around" stunning.

A fine afternoon by my standards! 

Thanks for coming along for the ride.

Rolls


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They are still out there!! Glad you had a worthwhile trip!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained!! Good score!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, scman! Thanks, sj. Fart-box is present and accounted for on this MagnaSonic, too.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sweet score. i just paid 20 bucks for the same car, and i didn't get that cool box/track/paperwork with it. i'd say that's a win. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Plus, Rick. I gotta tell ya. That Piedmont area is as pretty as the best parts of PA. Felt like I was driving thru Longwood Gardens. Good stuff! Sight for sore eyes for this old east coaster! Fine afternoon, indeed.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Rick
Glad your trip netted you a nice car. Piedmont is beautiful. Miss living there. Dave


----------

